
Vitalik Buterin: Crypto 2.0 [video] - jarsin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlENbnbqkr8
======
rumcajz
There's an argument that blockchains are immune to embrace, extend &
extinguish attacks. I am not sure about that. Classic EEE (thing Microsoft
Internet Explorer) can be done only if you have big majority of the
markertshare. But if that's the case you can also easily take over the entire
blockchain.

